# Angelfish + tiger barbs



## snafuspyramid (May 27, 2010)

What happens if I keep fifteen tiger barbs with a few angels, in a 90 gallon?

The angels aren't veils.

Tiger barbs have a nasty reputation for eating angels ventrals. But I assume that like most schooling fish the aggression will dwindle when kept in a proper shoal. Am I right?

Does anyone have _actual experience_ with this combination?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Doesn't really matter how big the tank is - the barbs will find the angels.
And a larger school of barbs might be worse - more chance to have several more "rogues" in there to lead the pack. I personally wouldn't even think about it.
I've had the experience, it was many years ago and in a smaller tank - but the barbs chased, harassed & constantly nipped at the angels. Had to separate them after a few weeks for the Angels' sake.


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

I have experience. I tried 10 juvenile tiger barbs with three juvenile angels. The angels lasted about 3 days. The tiger barbs didn't eat them, but they tormented them nonstop until they just died from stress and exhaustion from constantly running away. Tank was well established 75 gallon.


----------



## snafuspyramid (May 27, 2010)

I'm convinced. Shame though. I might try striped or odessa barbs instead. Thanks guys


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch (Apr 27, 2011)

Angelfish + tiger barbs = disaster


----------



## snafuspyramid (May 27, 2010)

Any thoughts on odessa barbs?


----------



## gray_fox (May 9, 2011)

I have had personal experience with a group of tiger barbs in a tank with angelfish. Before i moved, my 125 gallon tank was equiped with about 15 or so tiger barbs, and 7 angelfish...Several of the angelfish were 4 years old, so they were on the larger size.....I never once had an issue with the angelfish getting their fins nipped.........Especially when the Angels would lay eggs, they would always attack the Tiger Barbs......
Other fish in the tank were Pelvicachromis Taenatis (4), about 4 Blue gouramis, one 9 inch Paku, some random cory catfish, and a 14 inch pleco......


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes, gray fox - large adult angelfish are not likely to take any crap from tiger barbs, specially if the barbs are not large too. And spawning angels - well they're not afraid to chase ANYTHING away from their eggs !! LOL

And snafu - not sure about Odessa barbs, but many barbs are on the aggressive side.
I think you may need to do a little research on which strains of barbs are more passive - cherry barbs come to mind as being in this category.


----------



## snafuspyramid (May 27, 2010)

Sounds like it can work, but I'm not sure I'd risk the angelfish (which are on the larger side, incidentally). I might stick with my current schooling fish, which is a bunch of 20-30 lemon tetras and cherry barbs


----------



## Eddie80 (Oct 29, 2010)

i've mixed angelsih with tiger barbs. Not an issue.But i guess i have been lucky all these 17 years i've been keeping tiger barbs...


----------



## KarlF (Nov 2, 2016)

If you plan to put tiger barbs and angelfish together then the angelfish should be matured already with small tiger barbs, it worked for me.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

I'd just get a variety of the different colour tiger barb strains. Maybe some rosy or ruby barbs too.


----------



## jr125 (Mar 5, 2015)

I kept a group of about 12 Tiger Barbs in a 125 with a pair of mature Angelfish. I wouldn't do it again. They Angelfish weren't bothered except when the female would lay eggs. Then the barbs would go after the eggs(and the female) sometimes relentlessly. The Angelfish would try to defend but they were simply outnumbered. These Angelfish were getting up there in age and are both gone now but I wonder if the harassment contributed to their demise.


----------

